# Which Drop Away for Spots?



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Most don't.....I think I can count on one hand the # of people I know that actually PREFER a drop away to a blade for indoors or field/FITA


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Most don't.....I think I can count on one hand the # of people I know that actually PREFER a drop away to a blade for indoors or field/FITA


Yep. I'd much rather shoot a fixed position rest for any type of target shooting


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

So what do you recommend then as far as a "blade" style?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

TT spring steel is one of the best the pro tuner is nice but I have better luck with the TT... Cant go wrong with either one


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> TT spring steel is one of the best the pro tuner is nice but I have better luck with the TT... Cant go wrong with either one


what differences make you choose the TT?


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

I shoot a ripcord on my proelite. I have actually shot my best indoor score with a half tuned bow and a $35 avalanche dropaway rest. The limbdriver is also a great rest but i have a slightly modified ripcord that shoots awesome on my rig. I don't think that a well tuned dropaway will make you shoot any better or worse. Put the bow in a hooter shooter and see if they will put an arrow in the same spot every time with either a dropaway or a spring steel rest. They will both do it. I see more pro's shooting a prong rest but they have very very good form, with a sub perfect form i feel that a dropaway will shoot better. Look on youtube for slow motion video of a solid rest and you will see that the arrow does not stay on the launcher on the shot anyways.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Field and indoors are different worlds.....most pros shooting field aren't shooting a prong style rest.....they shoot a blade:embara:

A dropaway rest isn't more forgiving....if it were......the people who make their living or part of it shooting a bow and traveling around the world would be shooting them.

A hooter shooter can put an arrow from an untuned bow in the same hole every time.....just like Terry Ragesdale did when he won Vegas with the ugliest arrow flight anyone has ever seen......just like Hinky did when he won States with arrows doing cartwheels.


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*fall away*

Well back to the first question wich fall away if any I would use a schaffer. They fit the bow well and are rock solid. Just my thought on the matter. But Hornet is right a fixed blade is the way to go.


----------



## caseyann2210 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Hey Hornet did you forget abouot The Hammer*

Isn't he shooting a limbdriver,shooting to make money and doin well at it,and he's a pro?Just thought I'd bring that to your alls attention!:shade::shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

caseyann2210 said:


> Isn't he shooting a limbdriver,shooting to make money and doin well at it,and he's a pro?Just thought I'd bring that to your alls attention!:shade::shade:


No I didn't.....ONE person doesn't make it the norm....or a trend....:wink:

and he also doesn't really shoot field.... One day you guys will realize that field and spots are two different things. :wink:


----------



## sportsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I am new here. Where does one shoot spots? What are the rules? What distances?

Thanks!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

sportsman said:


> I am new here. Where does one shoot spots? What are the rules? What distances?
> 
> Thanks!


Are you talking about indoors? It's 20yds.....all the info on rules can be found in the Sticky Threads at the top of the page.

Depends on where you live as to where but there are shoots all over the place.


----------



## sportsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I looked. I guess I missed the part about spots. Can you point me to the spots game in the rules?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What exactly are you looking for? Scoring....# of arrows...distance....classes....

It won't be called "spots".....


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i know a certain pro that took his drop-away off at the 2004 outdoor nationals because of it not coming up all the way and it cost him some points. what did he go to? a blade


----------



## sportsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> What exactly are you looking for? Scoring....# of arrows...distance....classes....
> 
> It won't be called "spots".....


Looking for all of the above. So whats it called, and why is it called spots by everyone if its not spots?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

sportsman said:


> Looking for all of the above. So whats it called, and why is it called spots by everyone if its not spots?


same reason 3d is called rubber deer.

page 52, section E of the nfaa constitution outlines the 'spots' game
http://fieldarchery.com/about/documents.cfm


or, the cliff's notes version, 
page 16 of the archery range guidelines from the same link


----------



## sportsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Tried a blade but at my age the "shakies" had that arrow jumpin ever which way when I tried to draw. :sad:So its a drop away for me, I guess. Looked at something called a bodoodle or some such. Looks like it has more than one blade (or whatever you call it, BH).:shade:


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*drop away*

I prefer the limb driver because it doesn't attach to my cable. I also have shot a pro tuner, I just prefer the limb driver. I have them on all my bows, and one on my sons bow. :darkbeer:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> TT spring steel is one of the best the pro tuner is nice but I have better luck with the TT... Cant go wrong with either one


This guy likes the QAD's.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

You need to go back the the petting zoo side of things Bob. 



Bo Bob said:


> This guy likes the QAD's.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Ron Meadows said:


> You need to go back the the petting zoo side of things Bob.


I assume you mean the 3D scene.
We can shoot too! (some)


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bo Bob said:


> I assume you mean the 3D scene.
> We can shoot too! (some)


at least on the targets 50yds and under....I will never forget watching 95% of the chewies drop arrows and go out in the Hinky Dinky Shoot when we got to 55 :chortle: 

and 4% of the others were already gone....


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> at least on the targets 50yds and under....I will never forget watching 95% of the chewies drop arrows and go out in the Hinky Dinky Shoot when we got to 55 :chortle:
> 
> and 4% of the others were already gone....


Would like to try some field in the future. I shot a few half rounds.
Right now with two youngs boys, the last thing I need to do is add another archery game.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bo Bob said:


> Would like to try some field in the future. I shot a few half rounds.
> Right now with two youngs boys, the last thing I need to do is add another archery game.


Nothing to "add" just shoot field instead of 3D one weekend.....


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Nothing to "add" just shoot field instead of 3D one weekend.....


You've got all the answers there BH!:teeth:
Like I said I'd like to. I think I'd have to scale bak the 70 bow some to shoot all those shots. I'm sure my form would be suffering after the first half. 
First time I shot a 1/2 I think I scored 252 or 253. That was with a 31" Tribute and Whisker B. though. Would hope I could bump that up by a few points.:shade:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Bo Bob said:


> This guy likes the QAD's.


I do really like em their great dust catchers in the drawer!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> I do really like em their great dust catchers in the drawer!!!!


:chortle: If I am not going up a tree to a treestand.....one isn't going on my bow either


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

here, let's put this in an answer format most on this forum can understand.....

............blades win the most tournaments..........

:icon_jokercolor:


----------



## sportsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Let me correct your answer format...

... archers who shoot with blades win the most tournaments.....


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

sportsman said:


> Let me correct your answer format...
> 
> ... archers who shoot with blades win the most tournaments.....


grammatically correct, but those who use that answer style for other questions, usually lack in other archery characteristics....must be the SAST way of life.

for a newbie, i can understand asking certain questions. for the so-called 'staff shooters'.......gimme a break. this is YOUR bow, YOUR arrows, YOUR (insert accessory here).....why not pick something YOU like? i dont choose your clothes, i dont choose your car.....have some spine and be an individual that can think for themselves.


----------



## sportsman (Sep 13, 2007)

A recipe is the foundation of a good meal.

Newbies should get what they want or like, but be aware of what is proven and available. 

Yes, you can quote me on that one! :darkbeer:


----------

